# Strange Tear-Shaped Pods With Tail In Stool-Please Help!



## satxrebel2020 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am new to this site and I hope I am not asking something that has already been answered or posting in wrong area. I would really appreciate all feedback please I am freaking out!. I was diagnosed with Crohn's and IBS this past February with common trait of bleeding with my flares. I have had four flares in the past two years that have landed me in the hospital and I have already had C-DIff once. I currently take Asacol, Protonix, Levsin, Adderall, Miralax, and Tylenol. Six days ago I started having Diarrhea with bad cramping and bloating that went from solid mass to all liquid and now it is a little of both. What has me freaking out is that starting on the second day I started pooping out these tear-shaped semi-translucent pods that have a little tail. Usually at least a dozen or more each time (and I have gone at least 15 times in the six days). They are light tan to medium tan in color and they all seem to be filled with what I hope is just air. I put on a glove and scooped some out and they pop like bubble wrap. I don't know if I have a fever since I take Tylenol daily but I have been feeling extremely cold lately and body aches that keep getting worse. Just starting yesterday the cold feeling seems to be going away but now my forehead seems to keep getting warmer. The only thing that I can figure out online is that it could be an intestinal parasite. A few weeks back I ended up in the hospital with a severe dental abscess that required oral surgery and both I.V. and oral Ampicillin. I know antibiotics can really screw up the gut plus I ate some questionable pork about a week before this started. I don't want to jump the gun and go to the E.R. just yet and my G.I. is 40 minutes away. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. *Sorry for the horrible picture quality but here is a link to what they look like. Pics are non-graphic and of pods only no stool* http://tinypic.com/3ia4965i


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Why not just go to your regular Dr and have a stool sample done?


----------



## satxrebel2020 (Sep 25, 2014)

BQ said:


> Why not just go to your regular Dr and have a stool sample done?


Going to pick up test kit from lab today. I was just hoping that someone here might be dealing with a similar issue or know more about it. As an update I am almost positive it is Giardiasis. The stuff in my stool looks and resembles the Trophozoites to a T and it explains all my symptoms. I have more than half a prescriptions of Flagyl so if anybody here has dealt with this and is fairly sure please let me know. I understand I will be taking everything here at my own risk.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Be sure to tell your doctor if you're at risk of giardia infection - that is, you have a child in child care, you've recently traveled to an area in which you know giardia infection is present, or you've swallowed water from a lake or stream.


 From:http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/giardia-infection/basics/symptoms/con-20024686

Are you at risk??? Can you say "yes" to any of the above questions?

Well the stool sample test should find it if they test it for that. Keep us posted


----------

